# Be quiet! Netzteil, Erfahrungen?



## Jan Seifert (27. Juli 2003)

Tag zusammen,
hab wie in dem anderen Thread von mir geschrieben,
mir ein neues System aufgebaut, alles eingebaut und
an gemacht. Auf einmal wurde es laut. Ich ging auf die
Suche, wo der Lärm her kommt und habe festgestellt,
dass es das Netzteil ist.

Daher:
Ich brauch ein neues Netzteil.

Meine Frage:
Kennt jemand die *be quiet!* Netzteile?
Sind sie wirklich so leise, wie es überall gepredigt wird?

Hab ich im Auge:
be quiet! ATX-Netzteil Blackline PFC, 370 Watt 

Weiterer Vorteil:
Temperaturregelung für 3 Gehäuselüfter -> ich hatte vor 2 Papst 12dB
zu kaufen, daher -> Vorteil?


Fragen über Fragen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen smallb


----------

